# Georgian Manor Condo in Collingwood



## JillChang (May 17, 2006)

RCI search shows Georgian Manor Condo 125 #2799 and Georgian Manor Condo 80 #2880 in Collingwood, Ontario

What are the difference between the two?  How are they and which one is better?

Also Club Cranberry

Which one is closer to Blue Mountain for Skiing?


----------



## sea (May 21, 2006)

We stayed in a Georgian Manor Condo 125 unit last summer. Condo 125, Condo 80, and a number of other condo's owned/operated by Georgian Manor are located around the circumference of a large grass/treed area at the Georgian Manor resort. I recall being told there was a minor difference between condo 125 and condo 80, but for the life of me, I can't recall what it was. For a summer visit, I preferred the location of condo 125 even though it was a bit further walk to the outdoor pool and childrens outdoor play area.
You'd need transportation to ski at Blue Mountain if you were staying at either Club Cranberry or Georgian Manor. I'd guess that Club Cranberry was a bit closer.


----------

